# Prop motor on sale



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

If you're looking for vent motors to use for building props, check these out - http://www.goldmine-elec-products.c...tm_campaign=72dc3fef0c-Jan28&utm_medium=email
They're on sale for $3.49. Not quite as good of a deal as we used to get at Surplus Center, but close.
I've used a bunch of these and they work great.


----------



## the count (Jan 21, 2011)

do you think that i could use it for a fcg?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh man. I would get a bunch of them at that price, then think about what I was gunna do with them afterwards.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Halstaff said:


> If you're looking for vent motors to use for building props, check these out - http://www.goldmine-elec-products.c...tm_campaign=72dc3fef0c-Jan28&utm_medium=email
> They're on sale for $3.49. Not quite as good of a deal as we used to get at Surplus Center, but close.
> I've used a bunch of these and they work great.


Halfstaff, is it possible to convert it to a AC current? Any idea?


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Gatordave said:


> Halfstaff, is it possible to convert it to a AC current? Any idea?


No problem, just use a 12V wall wart. Here is a discussion we had on what connectors to use - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23360&highlight=vent+motor
This thread should answer all your questions and more on using these motors - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10750&highlight=vent+motor
They are rated for intermittent duty but I've run mine on very light weight and torque props all night with no issues. It's the motor I used for my Restless Tombstone and it worked great for 3 nights. Here it is in action - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22292


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Halstaff said:


> No problem, just use a 12V wall wart. Here is a discussion we had on what connectors to use - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23360&highlight=vent+motor
> This thread should answer all your questions and more on using these motors - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10750&highlight=vent+motor
> They are rated for intermittent duty but I've run mine on very light weight and torque props all night with no issues. It's the motor I used for my Restless Tombstone and it worked great for 3 nights. Here it is in action - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22292


Halstaff, thank you very much for taking the time to posts these links. I have only used reindeer and rotisserie motors and have not ventured yet into the others. It sounds simple enough. I ordered some of the motors and printed out the threads. I really appreciate your help here my friend. Having said all that, I would like to reserve the right to bother you again once I get them and try my hand at the connections if that is ok with you?????


----------

